# Rescued these two cichlids ID please....



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was offered these two juvi's today for free due to someone getting out of the hobby. I am not sure what these are and kinda thinking Venustus. I need to find out if these are ok for my mixed Malawi tank or should I seperate them from that tank........Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm almost positive they're Victorians. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Moviestars, if they are victorian that means they will really color up thru adulthood. Anyone else have any ideas on what these are?


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what they are but I know they're not venustus


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Ed 718 said:


> if they are victorian that means they will really color up thru adulthood. Anyone else have any ideas on what these are?


They don't look like any Victorian I've ever seen. They are either not Victorians at all or a hybrid Victorian. The vertical barring reminds me of Astatotilapia latifasciata but the body shape is way off for that species.

Kevin


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

StructureGuy said:


> Ed 718 said:
> 
> 
> > if they are victorian that means they will really color up thru adulthood. Anyone else have any ideas on what these are?
> ...


I'm finding the body shape of these not like any mbuna that I have in my tank. The little guys are working out fine but still confused on what they might be......thanks for the reply Kevin.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I concede my suggestion to Kevin's - I was going on coloration alone, so he more accurately said what I meant.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

The top fins are getting a hint of blue and the other fins are getting a hint of red.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Placidochromis milomo (aka VC-10)?

The fish in the pics appear to be quite small, I cannot recall ever seeing P. milomo in a very small size.


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

they look to blue to be a milomo, i would geuss some sort of hap X


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

etcbrown said:


> Placidochromis milomo (aka VC-10)?
> 
> The fish in the pics appear to be quite small, I cannot recall ever seeing P. milomo in a very small size.


The fish are a tid bit over 2 1/2 inches.........


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

If it is part VC-10, it's not full. Either way, keep us posted with photos of it as it grows! :thumb:


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

I looked up Milomo and it does not have any of the swollen lips of that species but then again they are juvi's. The gal who gave them to me was not sure with they are but she thought they were maybe a convict hybrid. I'm not thinking these have anything to do with convicts.


----------



## Ed 718 (Dec 18, 2010)

dielikemoviestars said:


> If it is part VC-10, it's not full. Either way, keep us posted with photos of it as it grows! :thumb:


Will do I'll post pictures later as they develop into adulthood. I'm sad to report one has a good gash on the top of it's head. The only thing I can think of is he was getting chased and ran into a rock or got a chunk bitten off.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Those are not Milomo. Nor any Malawi i think.

Victorian area IMO maybe similar to Haplochromis sp. 44 "Thick Skin" or what has been sold as "obliquidens" in the past or a hybrid with "Zebra Obliquidens". There is no doubt that the quality of fish vary widely, and have been getting worse.


----------

